# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  Mantella Article Series by Joshua Ralph

## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone, 


 If you are interested in finding more out about  my absolute passion, then please just comment on here or PM me to ask  for PDF files of my 3 part article series in Practical Reptile Keeping magazine, about the amazing and absolutely beautiful Mantella genus. In your Private Message, please send either your email address or Facebook Link so I can send them across.


 The PDF's will consist of the following articles;


 #60 - Introduction to Mantella#63 - Breeding Mantella#67 - Conservation of Mantella 




  Of course, more articles will follow about this amazing genus, including one or two on my travels  in Madagascar and helping conserving this truly remarkable animals. 


 Kind regards, 


 Joshua Ralph
Moderator

----------

